# My first car a W8



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi, a few weeks ago i got my 2002 W8 it was in pretty good condition, just that this week i had to get the caliper changed on the drives front- left side, nothing that bad. I need some advice on any great mods i can do to the car , or is it even worth putting parts into in. 
If you guys have any advice on some amazing mods or if its worth putting in a supercharger into it , give me some pointers thanks!
andrey, 16, Chicago


----------

